# Florida Schools



## Dickey (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi all, 1st off thank you to everybody that makes the effort on this site, its very helpfull.

Due to the helpfullness of these people I have a question I would like answered if at all possible?

I am moving to Orlando later this year to start a business ( tough times I know but where is,nt ) anyhow I have realised that schools work in the same fashion as the UK. e.g you attend the school that is within your district, so I looking at homes in and around the Dr Phillips area, may rent for 12 months to find my feet tho. 

As we will be immigrants to do have to pay for schooling, my kids are 12 and 9?

Also any other commments good or bad on the this move is appreciated.

Dickey


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Google Orlando School District to get information about locations and curiculum. Remember - your residence address determins which public school your kids go to.


----------



## Pinkjellybean (Aug 5, 2011)

Dickey said:


> Hi all, 1st off thank you to everybody that makes the effort on this site, its very helpfull.
> 
> Due to the helpfullness of these people I have a question I would like answered if at all possible?
> 
> ...


Hi Dickey,

I live in Windermere, right next to Dr Phillips  I have 3 children in the Orange County school district, all go to Windermere Elementary (5th grade, 3rd and VPK).

You don't have to pay for public schools as long as you 'declare domicile' which basically means going downtown, filling out a form and swearing that you are now w legal resident of Orange County! But you do have to pay for school supplies and endless other bits and bobs, they come to a few hundred dollars so not going to break the bank.

They are very strict with catchment areas!!! We had to be really careful when looking at houses to rent as the nearest school doesn't mean you are in the catchment area so check carefully as schools vary a lot, also make sure you research all the schools, elementary, middle and high schools so that you don't end up with a great elementary and rubbish middle school etc, although the high school that I think covers Dr Phillips is Olympia which is a top rated school  West Orange is too  I don't know much about the elementary and middle schools in Dr Phillips as we wanted to move to Windermere.

I would definitely rent first, it gives you time to work out if the area is right for you and unless you are loaded you won't get a mortgage.

What type of business is it? Starting it from scratch will be a tough one but I wish you the best of luck 

Vicki


----------



## Pinkjellybean (Aug 5, 2011)

Oops forgot to say you children will need lots of extra immunisations to get into school, it will be cheaper to get them done in the UK rather than the US, assuming you won't have health insurance when you first arrive due to it being your own company?! I can get a list for you tomorrow as my 11yr old is at the docs for her Hep B, Hep A and something else that I cannot for the life of me remember!!! They are meant to have them done before starting school, but our school only insisted on the Chicken Pox jab being done immediately and the others being started by this month (health insurance kicked in at the beginning of the year!). They will also need physicals done either within a year before starting or within 30 days after starting, you can get these done cheaply at most walk-in clinics.

HTH If you have any questions feel free to ask 

Vicki


----------



## Dickey (Jan 23, 2012)

Pinkjellybean said:


> Oops forgot to say you children will need lots of extra immunisations to get into school, it will be cheaper to get them done in the UK rather than the US, assuming you won't have health insurance when you first arrive due to it being your own company?! I can get a list for you tomorrow as my 11yr old is at the docs for her Hep B, Hep A and something else that I cannot for the life of me remember!!! They are meant to have them done before starting school, but our school only insisted on the Chicken Pox jab being done immediately and the others being started by this month (health insurance kicked in at the beginning of the year!). They will also need physicals done either within a year before starting or within 30 days after starting, you can get these done cheaply at most walk-in clinics.
> 
> HTH If you have any questions feel free to ask
> 
> Vicki


Vicki....you are a *

Thank you so much for the info, I have found out more from you in 2 replies than months of web surfing.
Regarding where to live I am open to suggestions as only choose Dr Ph. due to it being comonly known and the schools there seem to rank high when you search them. I would consider Windemere to live as its very close to the area where I plab on opening a business. I currently operate a alloy wheel business in the UK and thought lets do it in the sun  and also USA is the mecca for this, from previous visits the OBT seems to be a good place to open a business like this e.g Florida mall area ish,.... Your welcome to voice your opinion on this . 

Did you find it easy and to what cost, to get Health insurance as you pointed out its down to me and I wish to make sure my 2 kids and myself are fully protected. I will now also get all the jabs done in the UK, just know my 2 will love that bit notttt. 

Rentals, when you do the normal search's 99% show as holiday lets and as I will be looking for a 12M+ term is there better deals to be had, I would want a 4 bed 2500+ Sq ft with pool etc. Im hoping to get this type of home for $2000-$3000 is that possible?

Once again thank you so much for taking the time to reply and help moi.

Dickey


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Dickey said:


> Vicki....you are a *
> 
> Thank you so much for the info, I have found out more from you in 2 replies than months of web surfing.
> Regarding where to live I am open to suggestions as only choose Dr Ph. due to it being comonly known and the schools there seem to rank high when you search them. I would consider Windemere to live as its very close to the area where I plab on opening a business. I currently operate a alloy wheel business in the UK and thought lets do it in the sun  and also USA is the mecca for this, from previous visits the OBT seems to be a good place to open a business like this e.g Florida mall area ish,.... Your welcome to voice your opinion on this .
> ...


Which visa have you applied for ?


----------



## Dickey (Jan 23, 2012)

Crawford said:


> Which visa have you applied for ?


No visa has been applied for yet, as we are due to come to FL to finalize our research regarding location for the business end of Feb. Once we have done that we will be looking to apply for an E2 visa as its a new business and we will have to employ local American's to carry out our business.

Again anyone with comments or opinions please feel free to speak up 

Dickey


----------

